# Would You...  Could You Live Here  -  Home & Housing Options...



## SmoothSeas (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## Pepper (Sep 11, 2021)

Yes, I can live there!  It's lovely.  Where and how much is it?


----------



## horseless carriage (Sep 11, 2021)

More money than sense........................or what?

That nautical home does have some serious competition though. Perhaps a case of, even more money than sense.



I just had to save the best until last. I wonder what the agent thought when they saw this place:
"I wonder who lives in this sh*t hole." (look again, it's shaped like a lavatory pan.)


----------



## Marie5656 (Sep 11, 2021)

*For a younger couple, or family yes. But now, when people our age are downsizing, nope.          *


----------



## horseless carriage (Sep 11, 2021)

Marie5656 said:


> *For a younger couple, or family yes. But now, when people our age are downsizing, nope.          *


What we need Marie, is something like Doctor Who's Tardis.


----------



## feywon (Sep 11, 2021)

If i could afford any of those homes i would more likely use the money to build an Earth bermed house on my land--with some skylights, and solar panels for power. Or at least to go 'off the grid and make upgrades to current house.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 11, 2021)

SmoothSeas said:


> View attachment 183397



*If* I was going to live in a 'houseboat',       I would prefer that it was already on the water.


----------



## horseless carriage (Sep 11, 2021)

Feywon, back in the 1960's, the UK lost about a third of it's rail network. Most got levelled and lost to industrial estates and such like. Some enthusiasts bought small sections of a branch line and now run heritage railways with steam trains, others turned old stations into a private property. One couple who did just that, turned Horsebridge Station into one of the most popular wedding venues in the area. My wife and I went to such a wedding there. 
Only being allowed five pictures I really can't do justice to the owner's efforts. This link will give you many photos from back when it was a working station through to it's closure, then into dereliction before rising like the phoenix from the ashes. It's utility supply is mostly self-sufficient but it is connected to the water supply and sewage disposal.
https://www.google.com/search?q=ima...&bih=625&biw=1366&rlz=1C1CHBF_en-GBGB749GB750


----------



## feywon (Sep 11, 2021)

@horseless carriage:
Thank you for posting that link. Probably would have searched for it.  i have long been interested in architecture and the notion of preserving and repurposing sturdy buildings, but then i'm big on 'upcycling' or repurposing as much as we can.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Sep 11, 2021)

​


----------



## GAlady (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## RobinWren (Sep 11, 2021)

I watch tv from the uk and find them very innovative in repurposing vehicles and buildings into homes or homes on wheels. As for the very first post, what would I do in such a large place, spend all my time getting from a to b.


----------



## RobinWren (Sep 11, 2021)

GAlady said:


> View attachment 183419


this seems to me like it is photoshopped, can someone enlighten me?


----------



## feywon (Sep 11, 2021)

GAlady said:


> View attachment 183419


I'd like to visit but don't think i'd sleep much if stayed overnight.


----------



## jujube (Sep 11, 2021)

feywon said:


> If i could afford any of those homes i would more likely use the money to build an Earth bermed house on my land--with some skylights, and solar panels for power. Or at least to go 'off the grid and make upgrades to current house.


----------



## jujube (Sep 11, 2021)

There's  a TV show I watch called "You Live in What?", which features "repurposed homes", trains, planes, boats, water towers, department stores, filling stations,schools, churches, etc.


----------



## feywon (Sep 11, 2021)

jujube said:


> There's  a TV show I watch called "You Live in What?", which features "repurposed homes", trains, planes, boats, water towers, department stores, filling stations,schools, churches, etc.


I'll have to look for that.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Sep 11, 2021)

jujube said:


> There's  a TV show I watch called "You Live in What?", which features "repurposed homes", trains, planes, boats, water towers, department stores, filling stations,schools, churches, etc.



just googled it.  it's aired on HGTV...


----------



## Tish (Sep 11, 2021)

I am pretty sure I could live there.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 11, 2021)

I don't care for any of them. All I want is a cabin by a lake or stream and the nearest neighbor 100 miles away.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Sep 23, 2021)

just thinking about climbing up all them stairs is exhausting...


​


----------



## feywon (Sep 23, 2021)

SmoothSeas said:


> just thinking about climbing up all them stairs is exhausting...
> 
> 
> View attachment 185255​


If you could be 90% self-sufficient up there it would certainly contribute to privacy and reduce uninvited guests.


----------



## WheatenLover (Sep 23, 2021)

I would do my best not to live anywhere that was over one story high. In my younger days, yes.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 23, 2021)

All of them are way too ugly for me.


----------



## win231 (Sep 23, 2021)

horseless carriage said:


> More money than sense........................or what?
> 
> That nautical home does have some serious competition though. Perhaps a case of, even more money than sense.
> 
> ...


That Toilet House makes me feel flushed.


----------



## katlupe (Sep 25, 2021)

No, I couldn't live in that house. I would choose a tiny house built in mind with my physical limitations. If I had the money to do so, I would have two built so my son (who is disabled) would live next door to me in  his own house too.....not too close though.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 25, 2021)

Would You... Could You Live Here​
I *'could'* live anywhere

But I wouldn't

I'd run as fast as I could back to my cabin before I occupied that place
Too much house

I prefer cozy













and out that window a view of aaaaall the space I need


----------



## senior chef (Sep 25, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Would You... Could You Live Here​
> I *'could'* live anywhere
> 
> But I wouldn't
> ...


A man after my own heart.  
None of that pretentious stuff for me.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 25, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> But I wouldn't​
> *I prefer cozy*




I  sooooo   love cozy!


----------



## Shero (Sep 25, 2021)

Those houses are ugly in my opinion and I would not live there unless I am homeless. I like cozy, uncluttered, bright and cheerful!


----------



## dobielvr (Sep 25, 2021)

May be as a wknd get away.
But, I think the novelty would soon wear off.  And, no to the stairs.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 26, 2021)

My house is quite ordinary looking , but it is unique within the village.  I like that.  If I wanted another house, I'd like one  that's different from any other - something like the boat house on a previous post.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 6, 2021)

​


----------



## Pinky (Oct 6, 2021)

SmoothSeas said:


> View attachment 187697​


I could live in this house, but, would need an elevator.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 6, 2021)

Pinky said:


> I could live in this house, but, would need an elevator.



climbing / descending stairs is getting more problematic as I age,,,


----------



## Pecos (Oct 7, 2021)

Pinky said:


> I could live in this house, but, would need an elevator.


I would to. I cannot imagine carting a trunk load of groceries up that stairway.


----------



## Devi (Oct 7, 2021)

I can't imagine what would happen to it in a heavy wind.


----------



## win231 (Oct 7, 2021)

Devi said:


> I can't imagine what would happen to it in a heavy wind.


Or a minor earthquake.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 11, 2021)

​


----------



## dobielvr (Oct 11, 2021)

It sure is eye catching!  And, I'd like to see the inside...but I don't think I'd want to live there.

I wonder if there is some kind of backstory??


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 29, 2021)

​


----------



## SmoothSeas (Oct 30, 2021)

​


----------



## debodun (Oct 30, 2021)

Talk about flipping a house...


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jan 7, 2022)

A Beautiful Tree House 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in Texas...

​


----------



## Tish (Jan 7, 2022)

SmoothSeas said:


> A Beautiful Tree House
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG it is gorgeous


----------



## Jace (Jan 7, 2022)

OMG &Wow!  To all.


----------



## Trish (Jan 7, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> Would You... Could You Live Here​
> I *'could'* live anywhere
> 
> But I wouldn't
> ...


Love your home GaryO.  I guess if you have enough land, you could always add rooms if and as you need them?  The photo of the sunset is lovely


----------



## Trish (Jan 7, 2022)

SmoothSeas said:


> View attachment 191770​


I suppose it is built into the land like that because it keeps it warm in winter and cool in summer or is it an illusion?


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 7, 2022)

Trish said:


> Love your home GaryO. I guess if you have enough land, you could always add rooms if and as you need them?


That's exactly what we did.

Thank you @Trish, very much


----------



## Trish (Jan 7, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> That's exactly what we did.
> 
> Thank you @Trish, very much



Such a great idea and so much skill.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 7, 2022)

Trish said:


> Such a great idea and so much skill.


Tenacity

Much kindling involved

My favorite build was the shop;





A fun build;


----------



## Marie5656 (Jan 7, 2022)

From Rochester, NY, I give you...the mushroom house.


----------



## Trish (Jan 7, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> Tenacity
> 
> Much kindling involved
> 
> ...


When you say shop, do you sell things?  That's amazing.  I think I would have a different room for everything: dressing room, sewing room, photography room etc etc etc


----------



## Geezer Garage (Jan 7, 2022)

I'd have to give up pot, and tequila if I lived there. Mike

https://www.seniorforums.com/attachments/97e0553b-ce08-4cac-943d-6616f0d3066b-jpeg.183419/


----------



## Mizmo (Jan 7, 2022)

I have retired friends in England who live in a houseboat in a canal. I visited a few years ago and yes I could live like that...tripping in and around the canals is wonderful....stop at a pub now and again


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 7, 2022)

Trish said:


> When you say shop, do you sell things?


No, it's where I butcher wood and fix things

Guess I should call it a 'workshop'......not a shoppe, or boutique, per se


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 7, 2022)

Trish said:


> Love your home GaryO. I guess if you have enough land, you could always add rooms if and as you need them? The photo of the sunset is lovely


If you're into some sorta masochistic self-flagellation, you might enjoy a gander at the beginning of my long azz thread, talking about our cabin builds.....
Our version of retirement: Living a childhood dream | Senior Forums


----------



## dseag2 (Jan 7, 2022)

I definitely couldn't live in this one!  I lived in Tampa for many years and used to drive by this frequently.  Never stopped by!




https://www.roadsideamerica.com/tip/10118


----------



## Trish (Jan 8, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> No, it's where I butcher wood and fix things
> 
> Guess I should call it a 'workshop'......not a shoppe, or boutique, per se
> 
> View attachment 202653


Looks like serious business.  Oh you definitely need a boutique, gym, coffee shop - all the essentials


----------



## Trish (Jan 8, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> If you're into some sorta masochistic self-flagellation, you might enjoy a gander at the beginning of my long azz thread, talking about our cabin builds.....
> Our version of retirement: Living a childhood dream | Senior Forums


Thank you.  Shall definitely take a look at that when I get back home


----------



## Trish (Jan 8, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> I definitely couldn't live in this one!  I lived in Tampa for many years and used to drive by this frequently.  Never stopped by!
> 
> 
> View attachment 202674
> ...


"Shag carpet" is not something you hear much about these days


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 8, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> I have retired friends in England who live in a houseboat in a canal. I visited a few years ago and yes I could live like that...tripping in and around the canals is wonderful....stop at a pub now and againView attachment 202599


well we have a narrowboat..I can assure you it's a lot of hard work. Great fun in the summer, ( not so great going through all the locks)... but not so much fun in the winter when you have to hunt for wood for the fire and haul calor gas for the cooker.. ( no-one delivers to a boat moored up at the side of the canal) ....also while moored on the canal and not at a Marina , boats are also  often victim to attack by vandals


----------



## Trish (Jan 8, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> well we have a narrowboat..I can assure you it's a lot of hard work. Great fun in the summer, ( not so great going through all the locks)... but not so much fun in the winter when you have to hunt for wood for the fire and haul calor gas for the cooker.. ( no-one delivers to a boat moored up at the side of the canal) ....also while moored on the canal and not at a Marina , boats are also  often victim to attack by vandals


My sister's friend lives on a boat moored up at the side of a canal.  I have always loved the idea of living on a boat but probably not all year round.  Like you, I would love it in the summer though.  

Shame that there are morons around who have no respect for other people's property.


----------



## Mizmo (Jan 8, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> well we have a narrowboat..I can assure you it's a lot of hard work. Great fun in the summer, ( not so great going through all the locks)... but not so much fun in the winter when you have to hunt for wood for the fire and haul calor gas for the cooker.. ( no-one delivers to a boat moored up at the side of the canal) ....also while moored on the canal and not at a Marina , boats are also  often victim to attack by vandals




Well they seemed happy enough with their lifestyle and I don't recall them mentioning  having any vandal attacks.
I guess location has a lot to do with it too. To each his own..


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 8, 2022)

Mizmo said:


> Well they seemed happy enough with their lifestyle and I don't recall them mentioning  having any vandal attacks.
> I guess location has a lot to do with it too. To each his own..


well our boat is moored in a upmarket area,... even we've been subject to attacks by morons, even once when we were sailing though  the regents canal in London,we had shots fired at us from air rifles.. ( nothing whatsoever to do with location)


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 8, 2022)

Trish said:


> Oh you definitely need a boutique, gym, coffee shop - all the essentials


Well, there* is* the spa;


----------



## Trish (Jan 8, 2022)

Gary O' said:


> Well, there* is* the spa;
> 
> View attachment 202739
> 
> View attachment 202740


Sorted


----------



## Trish (Jan 9, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> well our boat is moored in a upmarket area,... even we've been subject to attacks by morons, even once when we were sailing though  the regents canal in London,we *had shots fired at us from air rifles*.. ( nothing whatsoever to do with location)


Hackney or thereabouts?  I have heard of similar incidents.


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 9, 2022)

Trish said:


> Hackney or thereabouts?  I have heard of similar incidents.


No..little Venice ..but yes.. heard many a story about boaters having probs in  Hackney and docklands etc.. ..it's such a shame.. because all the way from here in the rural shires it's a lovely scenic and serene sail.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Feb 21, 2022)

kinda interesting...



​


----------



## GAlady (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## GAlady (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## GAlady (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Jul 6, 2022)

GAlady said:


> View attachment 228101


That's what I call "living on the edge" ..


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 6, 2022)

and don't forget Jackie Gleason's place:  https://secondshelters.com/2018/09/09/jackie-gleasons-famous-round-house-up-for-grabs-in-new-york/


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 6, 2022)

or Arlo Guthrie's friends who lived in an old church:  https://casanders.net/music-history/the-true-story-of-alices-resturant/


----------



## GAlady (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## GAlady (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## dobielvr (Jul 6, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> and don't forget Jackie Gleason's place:  https://secondshelters.com/2018/09/09/jackie-gleasons-famous-round-house-up-for-grabs-in-new-york/


Not my style, but definitely unique.

Who woulda thunk he'd have a place like that.


----------



## Bella (Jul 6, 2022)

"Would You...  Could You Live Here  -  Home & Housing Options..."​


SmoothSeas said:


> View attachment 183397


Yes, I could, and I wouldn't have to worry about getting sea sick.

If you like being_ on_ the water, this little place is cute.




Bella


----------



## mrstime (Jul 6, 2022)

SmoothSeas said:


> View attachment 183397


There is no way I would live there. Too many stairs, that's why we live in a senior mobile home park. DH has problems just walking stairs would kill him.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 7, 2022)

Some states have Tiny Home parks I think. They don't here to my knowledge. I wouldn't mind a tiny home.


----------



## Patricia (Jul 7, 2022)

I enjoy looking at the pictures, but most are a little too far out for me.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 7, 2022)

Bella said:


> "Would You...  Could You Live Here  -  Home & Housing Options..."​
> Yes, I could, and I wouldn't have to worry about getting sea sick.
> 
> If you like being_ on_ the water, this little place is cute.
> ...


oooh no I wouldn't want to be on that when a storm is raging...


----------



## Bella (Jul 7, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> oooh no I wouldn't want to be on that when a storm is raging...


You could dock it, no?


----------



## Bella (Jul 7, 2022)

@MarciKS  - How about a tiny home that you can take with you? 

*Rare 1970s Volkswagen Beetles Converted Into Mobile Homes, a.k.a., “Bug Campers”.*

The first VW Beetle was constructed in the 1930s, but The Super Bugger was the brainchild of a third party company that made and sold the unusual vehicle for $6,000 in 1975 (which is about $32,000 in today’s economy). They used fiberglass paneling to build a small living space behind the front seats, and those who liked to travel would insert either a mini-bedroom or a modest kitchen inside to ride with convenience.

















Bella


----------



## GAlady (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## GAlady (Jul 7, 2022)




----------



## MarciKS (Jul 7, 2022)

Bella said:


> @MarciKS  - How about a tiny home that you can take with you?
> 
> *Rare 1970s Volkswagen Beetles Converted Into Mobile Homes, a.k.a., “Bug Campers”.*
> 
> ...


With today's gas prices?


----------



## Bella (Jul 7, 2022)

MarciKS said:


> With today's gas prices?


You could always park it in a mobile home park!


----------



## Bella (Jul 8, 2022)

*THE HORI NO UCHI HOUSE – TOKYO, JAPAN*​Micro homes are all the rage in Japan. More than 70% of Japan’s total landmass is covered by forests and mountain ranges, leaving the urban population little space to construct. The creative designers took advantage of the left-over edge of a street to build the sleek Hori no Uchi house.
*Size:* 595 sq. feet - 55 sq. meters
*Special Features:* A sheltered parking spot built into the house, a loft area that serves as a children’s playroom.



 
The exterior equipped with a built-in parking space.


 
The sunny and spacious living room.

Bella


----------

